# Hi, I'm new!



## warbird1324 (Mar 17, 2013)

I had been for some time reading info posted in the site, and I have finally decide to make an account.
I'm not any short of expert, just a fan in the subject that enjoys researching info about militar aircraft of all eras, specially those that participated in WW1, WW2 and Korea.
English is not my first lenguage, so I apologize if I commit some grammar, semantics (...) errors while writting...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## warbird1324 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## warbird1324 (Mar 17, 2013)

I apreciate* it, thanks guys!
(*Fail grammar already?)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, and don't worry about your English - most of us are still learning to speak ... in any language!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome to our joint. Make yourself at home.


----------



## Readie (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome, I bet your English is a lot better than my Spanish. Don't worry about typo mistakes, we all make them


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## N4521U (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome to our joint, would that be like an elbow, hip, knee?? I was told once if I tried translating on Google, my name, Bill, could come up as "invoice" !

Welcome Mr New. You are in questionable company, but welcome never the less.


----------



## warbird1324 (Mar 17, 2013)

And that's why names shouldn't be translated, my surname "Escribano" is a way to say writter.
We also said that "better alone than in bad company" But I do not feel I'm in bad company, thankfully...
Thanks all!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome to the fun, hola y no te preocupes por la gramática.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello to Valencia and a warm welcome from the other end of the globe.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome from the southern US, we're all just regular fellas and always ready to give a new guy a helpig hand


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome to the asylum sir. As you can see we misspell and type incorrectly here also, right Mike.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 18, 2013)

Aaron, tats my suthern acksent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Welcome to the forum, and don't worry about your English - most of us are still learning to speak ... in any language!



True old boy! Some with English as their first language can't still speak proper Queens English! 

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## GregP (Mar 18, 2013)

Welcome from me, too!

As long as you're Spanish, try to post some pics of Spanish military aircraft when you get the chance. 

We (a museum in southern California) are restoring an Hispano Ha.1112 Buchon now and it will probably be painted to look like a Bf 109 instead of a Buchon (choice of the owner), but it's still a Buchon. This one will have a 3-bladed propeller instead of the Buchon's 4-blade, so will loook more like a Tripala. We also have a flyable Saeta, but it doesn't do much flying these days. Would be nice to see them as they are supposed to look!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't let these guys fool you. Here is their class pic................

.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 18, 2013)

And that's why I keep the beard.
And the glasses.
And the helmet!


----------



## le_steph40 (Mar 19, 2013)

welcome aboard


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2013)

G'day mate, welcome to the funny farm...


----------



## warbird1324 (Mar 19, 2013)

I alreay found a thread posted by another "Spaniard" (god awfull I hate that expression, it somewhat sounds wrong to me), that included a lot of drawings and images of aircraft of the spanish civil war, but I would search for some more, by now I will post a photo of a G.50 Freccia scale down model with the Nationalist Air Force paint scheme, will probably link some photos and images of a Mosca (I-16) soon enough


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2013)

warbird1324 said:


> I alreay found a thread posted by another "Spaniard" (god awfull I hate that expression, it somewhat sounds wrong to me), that included a lot of drawings and images of aircraft of the spanish civil war, but I would search for some more, by now I will post a photo of a G.50 Freccia scale down model with the Nationalist Air Force paint scheme, will probably link some photos and images of a Mosca (I-16) soon enough






BTW... Please use the Your Completed Kits sub-section of the Modelling section for posting yours finished models.


----------



## warbird1324 (Mar 23, 2013)

The model isn't mine I found the picture in the web...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2013)

OK. I see. But please keep a correct section for all of your threads or posts.


----------



## A4K (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola! Welcome aboard mate.

Was once in Valencia...couldn't believe how many beautiful women there were! (Damn shame I was there with my girlfriend...  )


----------



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2013)

Ai cant speek engliesch either, stil thay kept mie for six jeers. 

Wecome to the forum, don't worry about your english.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome from down under!


----------



## Readie (Apr 27, 2013)

Plymouth has a special affinity with the Spanish.
have you visited here?
Cheers
John


----------

